

Telepresence Robot Crosses Atlantic *Six* Times Trying to Get Home - 11thEarlOfMar
https://www.fedex.com/apps/fedextrack/?tracknumbers=806020716375

======
11thEarlOfMar
The package is a QB robot from Anybots. It's on it's way home from London to
San Jose (we thought) for an upgrade. Over the last 14 days, FedEx has
literally flown it across the Atlantic 6 times.

The sender inadvertently reversed the Sender and Receiver on the waybill, and
was advised to 'just put arrows between the two, it happens all the time'. It
got as far as San Jose distribution, who apparently missed the arrows and
shipped it right back to London. Since then, and in spite of literally dozens
of phone calls, this guy has been racking up frequent flyer miles.

QB in action:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mz4FshiMu3U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mz4FshiMu3U)

~~~
informatimago
So, in San Jose they're dumb enough not to understand the problem, and in
London they're dumb enough not to correct it (they understand it, since they
resend the package).

